# Tivo Central Boop Sounds Gone



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Just hooked up a new 65" LG OLED TV I purchased from Costco, to my Premiere. Now I don't get the Tivo boop sounds when clicking on the Tivo remote button or any category in Tivo Central. I do however get the sounds in the settings, but anywhere else like in My Shows, nothing. Is there a setting I missed or something to get the sounds back?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There is a bug in its software.

To try and fix it, put the Tivo into Standby, wait for screen to go dark and press Tivo or Live TV button and wake it back up.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

A software bug in my Tivo or the new TV? It worked last night on my old TV. But I did what you suggested and it didn't fix it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo. Put into Standby. It restarts the UI.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

As I said, I already did what you suggested and that didn't fix it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It should have. You need to wait about a minute or so until the screen goes dark, no dialog box, or it will not work. Then wake it with the Tivo button.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Resist said:


> As I said, I already did what you suggested and that didn't fix it.


Simple reason. Sound effects are always suppressed when there is a live video window and DD is enabled. You can kill the video window in settings or kill DD and use PCM only. Probably your previous TV didn't tell the TiVo that it supported DD (or it didn't), so there was always sound effects.

As a test, in TiVo Central, use the Slow button |> to kill the video. You should hear the beeps again. Toggle the window back with Slow again.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> As a test, in TiVo Central, use the Slow button |> to kill the video. You should hear the beeps again. Toggle the window back with Slow again.


The test did exactly as you said!

What is "DD" and "PCM"? And how do I get the sounds to work again?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Resist said:


> The test did exactly as you said!
> What is "DD" and "PCM"? And how do I get the sounds to work again?


Audio types, for lack of detail. DD = Dolby Digital and PCM = Pulse Code Modulation. If you really need the noise all the time, set the audio in Settings to PCM.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mostly PCM is used when you are only using the TV's speakers.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

All of my televisions have DD Stereo and one Roku has DTS also.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If you really need the noise all the time, set the audio in Settings to PCM.


Yes I want the sound, I'm used to hearing it. I don't even get the sound for fast forward or rewind. I want it back! But I don't see any settings on my TV to do this.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If all else fails, Reboot.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Resist said:


> Yes I want the sound, I'm used to hearing it. I don't even get the sound for fast forward or rewind. I want it back! But I don't see any settings on my TV to do this.


check the settings in tivo: 
turn on pcm audio: settings > audio > dolby digital > pcm (check the box)
to adjust sound effects volume: settings > audio > sound effects volume (check desired volume level)


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

That worked thanks!


----------



## ZobVA (Nov 2, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> _There is a bug in its software.
> 
> To try and fix it, put the Tivo into Standby, wait for screen to go dark and press Tivo or Live TV button and wake it back up._


_
_
Wow, I lov_e_ when I come to the Tivo forums and immediately find the solution to my own issues! I had the exact same problem when my Bolt stopped making the tone when I fast forwarded, etc. I already knew about the PCM/DD and that was already set to PCM. But the Standby was new to me... I did exactly as you suggested and it fixed the issue immediately! You rock, thanks!


----------



## vegasgal47 (Aug 16, 2006)

Resist said:


> The test did exactly as you said!
> 
> What is "DD" and "PCM"? And how do I get the sounds to work again?





NorthAlabama said:


> check the settings in tivo:
> turn on pcm audio: settings > audio > dolby digital > pcm (check the box)
> to adjust sound effects volume: settings > audio > sound effects volume (check desired volume level)


Thanks! That worked for me!!


----------

